# J238-150-1533



## Guest (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a '98 RUUD Sillhoutte II and am looking for a replacement inducer blower/motor. The only Jakel replacement seems to be for a model J238-138-1344. Nothing on the J238-150-1533 that is on the blower now? I'm not sure if it needs to be replaced, but their is a crack in the (plastic) mounting flange. 

Has the part no changed? Any suggestions? 

Thankyou, 

Ed


----------



## hiya (Jan 13, 2005)

*found one*



Ed R. said:


> I have a '98 RUUD Sillhoutte II and am looking for a replacement inducer blower/motor. The only Jakel replacement seems to be for a model J238-138-1344. Nothing on the J238-150-1533 that is on the blower now? I'm not sure if it needs to be replaced, but their is a crack in the (plastic) mounting flange.
> 
> Has the part no changed? Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


try www.expertappliance.com and www.tempmech.com. Do a little searching, but they have the part there. Good luck...these things are cheaply made. Cost? 240 to 400 dollars


----------



## hiya (Jan 13, 2005)

I have done better. Contact www.partsguy.com or 18005974575. $177.00 for the exact part. They had 5 when I ordered mine. These are notorious for cracked casings and are very easy to install. Their customer service is excellent.


Ed R. said:


> I have a '98 RUUD Sillhoutte II and am looking for a replacement inducer blower/motor. The only Jakel replacement seems to be for a model J238-138-1344. Nothing on the J238-150-1533 that is on the blower now? I'm not sure if it needs to be replaced, but their is a crack in the (plastic) mounting flange.
> 
> Has the part no changed? Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


----------

